
Peregrine Falcons Inspire New Thermal Soaring Strategy for UAVs - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26103/
======
stcredzero
Really efficient thermal soaring drones could trade off altitude for
electrical power using airstream turbines. This means they could be used as
adhoc high power transmission and relay stations. There would be military
applications. (Yes, the military already has hardware that can do that stuff,
but this would allow a _man-portable_ setup of surprisingly high power.)

